# sausage gravy breakfast fattie



## miamirick (Feb 28, 2010)

made an extra fattie yesterday for breakfast this morning
Maple sausage,
fried bacon
scrambled eggs
molasses
wrapped in bacon
set on an english muffin
covered in sausage gravy
now that will clear a hangover!!!


----------



## yount (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn that sounds good.Nice job


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok so points for creating a great way to serve a breakfast fatty! This will be on my to do list!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats a good looking fattie there Rick. You have really put your own thist on things.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

Seeing that I love gravy that is perfect way to go


----------



## miamirick (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for the comments, the breakfast went over quite well,  english muffin for the base, warmed up the fattie and sliced it up put come american cheese, and topped with sausage gravy 
had to go take a nap


----------

